# PSA subs vs. CHT subs



## punter45 (Apr 1, 2010)

I am looking to add a second sub-woofer in my HT loft area. The room is fairly large -- 35' x 15' x 8' (approx 4200 cubic feet). I currently have a Chase CS-18.2 and I really like the way it sounds and was thinking about adding a second one of those. However, after reading through a lot of the posts here, I am considering possibly adding a PSA XV30f sub. The subs would only be used for HT duty -- I have full-range speakers for music. I was wondering if anyone had heard both the Chase and PSA subs and could comment on how they compare.

Thanks.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you could join us, punter45!

Both the PSA and Chase subs are fantastic performers for the money. Since you already have one 18.2 and like the way it sounds, getting another 18.2 would be the best way to build on what you already have and will have the potential to reach single digit frequency response.

You could try to integrate the ported PSA with the sealed Chase, but it might not work as well as just doubling up on what you have. The only possible issue I see would be aesthetics, as the newer SS-18.2 has both 18" woofers on a single 2" thick front baffle. No different than the PSA XV30f, though.

You are probably aware there is a new amp, the MQ-600, that is available. The MQ-600 reaches down to 5 Hz and will drive a pair of 18.2 subs with ease. Discounted $100 if you already own a Chase sub. It does require an AVR with a bass management system.

If you have the Dayton SA1000 amp, you could recoup some of the cost of the MQ-600, as they are selling pretty quickly in the Classifieds section. Plus, you wouldn't have to buy a second SA1000 for the new SS-18.2, so really the cost of the MQ-600 is negligible.


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

punter45 said:


> I am looking to add a second sub-woofer in my HT loft area. The room is fairly large -- 35' x 15' x 8' (approx 4200 cubic feet). I currently have a Chase CS-18.2 and I really like the way it sounds and was thinking about adding a second one of those. However, after reading through a lot of the posts here, I am considering possibly adding a PSA XV30f sub. The subs would only be used for HT duty -- I have full-range speakers for music. I was wondering if anyone had heard both the Chase and PSA subs and could comment on how they compare.
> 
> Thanks.


As much as I love the PSA subs and the incredible service that Tom and Jim at PSA provide, you may be better off buying a matching sub. 

PSA does have several sealed subs though that may work. You could always email Tom. He will steer you in the right direction, even if that is not in the direction of his subs.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Adding my 2 cents, I would also go with a matching sub. I have two PB-13 Ultras, and sealed them to mesh better when I purchased my PSA XS30.


----------

